# My Backyard BBQ - see what im up to, got the Q-cam hooked up in the backyard



## 13spicerub (Jun 4, 2010)

hooked up my webcam on the patio, cooking up some goodies. right now just a pork shoulder is on but i'll have 2 Q's goin today and by tomorrow afternoon will have over 50 lbs of deliciousness to serve.

come stop by and check it out:

http://tinychat.com/bbqf3


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Jun 4, 2010)

Alright now that is awesome!

If I could give you points I would...especially with the great TBS you have going there.


----------



## jbg4208 (Jun 4, 2010)

My security blocker at work here blocks it. Dang... I'll have to try at home.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 4, 2010)

Yes that was prtty cool. Now how did you get all this set up?? You just run a camcorder up and what program did you use??


----------



## 13spicerub (Jun 4, 2010)

just put the laptop outside, have a usb camera that i got online for about $15. i have wi-fi. started a tinychat, and there ya go.

currently smoking a 10.5 lb pork shoulder - at 152 degrees

2 whole chickens - at 135 degrees

and 3 cured pork loins (canadian bacon) - just put them on, still in the low 40s somewhere.

stay tuned. its almost Noon here on the east coast which as everyone knows is the international socially acceptable time to crack a beer.


----------



## smokey paul (Jun 4, 2010)

This could be a neat idea for the forum.. On time Qview's LOL..

The only problem i have is i do not and do not want a Twitter or facebook account...

Maybe after all the other problem are solved here Jeff can add something like this here..

Keep up the good work and maybe post a picture here so some of us can see it 2


----------



## 13spicerub (Jun 4, 2010)

chickens and canadian bacons done.definitely have the probe in the wrong spot because its already at 165. need to adjust it in a bit when its foil time.


----------



## pandemonium (Jun 4, 2010)

i guess its off now? no cam


----------

